# 4 mila per Alfry!



## ElaineG

4,000 posts -- incredibile. Ho imparato tanto da te, e (forse più importante)mi fai ridere ogni giorno (anche alla mattina, che non è poco!). 

We are happier than hippos in mud to have you with us (I can't figure out how to say that in Italian, any takers?).


----------



## You little ripper!

> We are happier than hippos in mud to have you with us (I can't figure out how to say that in Italian, any takers?).


I've heard "più contento di un maiale nel fango" or "più contento di un turista giapponese a Venezia."  

Congratulations Alfry! It's always a pleasure to read your posts. I always learn something new. I may even learn to speak, read and write it better than you one day. ("Get real!" he says. It's a new expression he learned today from Elaine. He needed to use it to carve it onto his brain).


----------



## winnie

*mitico!*

grazie per la tua:

*competenza, saggezza, buonumore e signorilità!*​ 
avanti così!


----------



## lsp

Ironically, words can't express it.  Here are a few of the many ways you enrich the forum: patience, humor, exertion, tenacity, generosity, and many more... thanks, Alfry.


----------



## moodywop

E ora che dico? Winnie mi ha tolto le parole di bocca . Concordo con lui al 100%. Forse aggiungerei la sua pazienza e disponibilità. Se dovessi usare un solo aggettivo per definire Alfry sceglierei _good-natured._

Congratulazioni, Alfry e continua così!

Carlo


----------



## Elisa68

Eccomi qui!
E come potevo mancare all'appuntamento per le congratulazioni all'ippopotamo piu' simpatico del mondo?
Grazie Alfry, sei davvero un amico prezioso.


----------



## Alfry

Grazie ragazzi, vi voglio bene.
senza il vostro aiuto il mio inglese sarebbe peggiore di quanto già non sia ed il mio italiano sarebbe ancora "più peggiore" 

Elaine, grazie mille, sono contento che tu possa ridere anche la mattina... per fortuna che non puoi vedere me la mattina appena alzato dal letto...altrimenti sai che ridere?

Charles, you already read and write it better than I do.... solo che non lo sai  ed anche io ho imparato molto da te

Grazie anche a te winnie ma addirittura mitico.... competenza, saggezza, buonumore e signorilità... non credo di farcela a pagare la fattura che mi manderai. Grazie mille amico 

lsp, sei il solito angelo a sai già che, modestamente, ti dirò che non merito tutto ciò. Il tuo aiuto mi è SEMPRE molto prezioso.

Carlo, ho dovuto cercare good-natured sul dizionario  (magari sapessi parlare e scrivere in inglese come te). Sei un tesoro.

Elisa... questo nome non mi è nuovo.... aaaaa ecco ciao bella  Sei tornata? Ci sei mancata!  pensa che stavo per scriverti una email ma poi non l'ho fatto perchè ho pensato che se sei mancata agli altri come sei mancata a me allora la tua posta deve essersi riempita... chissa in quanti ti hanno scritto 

Scherzi a parte, è un privilegio per me imparare da tutti voi. mi sembra il minimo contraccambiare quando posso.

grazie a tutti ancora


----------



## DesertCat

It seems like you just turned 3000!  Like everyone else, I appreciate all of your helpful friendly posts.  


Harriet Hippo
I'm afraid she was too large to load, but she is worth viewing.  

~Alice


----------



## cuchuflete

Alfry,

On those few occasions when I visit your forum, I find your wise and kind words in nearly every thread. I enjoy being your student, although I hide in the back of the classroom and don't say anything.

Bravo Maestro!!!!
e grazie mille


----------



## Jana337

4000 auguri per il nostro gentleman magnifico!

Grazie per tutto, Alfry.

Jana


----------

